# SIBO patient from Germany :)



## freshbarcode (Jun 3, 2017)

Hello everybody,

My name is Dominik, I am male, 30 years old and I live in Germany. I have been suffering from SIBO for five years now. I received the diagnosis only about a year ago. In Germany it is hard to find any doctors who is familiar with SIBO, but luckily I have found someone in Berlin.

My problems arose after a gastrointestinal infection on vacation (Spain). Before I never had any problems with stomach pain, than suddenly I had dizziness, fatigue and severe pain in the upper abdomen.

It took me a long time to find out that I could not tolerate lactose and fructose anymore. Also fiber and most carbohydrates were a problem. I never had problems with rice and potatoes. Protein and oil have never been a problem too. I tried a SIBO diet (Dr. Siebecker) and I felt much better.

Then I did a SIBO test which was positive (H2 to 55 / CH4 to 12). Afterwards I took natural antibiotics like Allimed, Cimt, Atrantil, Interfase Plus, Pro Intest, Iberogast and much more.

I did my second breath test, which was a little better (H2 to 48 / CH4 to 11). Then I took Rifaximin and Metronidazole. Neomycin can not be bought in Germany. I made my third breath test, which hardly changed again (H2 to 41 / CH4 to 10).

After that I tried the natural antibiotics again and added Oregano oil. I have now been able to tolerate a lot more. I started to add vegetables like cucumbers, tomatoes, carrots, peppers and lettuce. Nevertheless, up to now I do not tolerate any fiber and other carbohydrates than potatoes or rice. So I started an elementary diet four weeks ago. It took me 21 days and I only drunk shakes with pure whey (without carbohydrates), L-Glutamine, oils and vitamins five times a day. I also ate chicken and salmon. It went very well. Although I was often tired, had some diarrhea and was limp, I had no problems with stomach pain.

Afterwards (one week ago) I started eating again, but since than I feel pain in my stomach again for the whole day. Right now, while I am writing this text, I am doing my fourth breath test. It has already passed 120 minutes and I have no stomach pain, but after 60 minutes I had strong diarrhea (which is normally not problem for me). I hope the results are a bit better this time, because otherwise I have no idea what else I could try.

Maybe you still have ideas? In Germany I have to do everything myself, which is not quite easy &#128522; Anyway I am staying positive and focused.

Thank you and greet from good old Germany.


----------



## Justwannabenormal (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi! You did not mention the use of a prokinetic like prucalopride. Have you been taking this? It is necessary after treatment to keep the migrating motor complex moving so that the SIBO cannot recolonize. I too have SIBO, and am currently taking Rifaxamin and Metronidazole. It is my first time. I hope it goes away.


----------



## Peony17 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hello Dominc,

I had SIBO from talking too many rounds of antibiotics (dioxycycline) as malaria preventative (sometimes for up to 8 weeks at a time). So I went through all of the horrible symptoms and painm bloating etc of SIBO. I lost 35 pounds and was miserable all day long. I got help on line from a SIBO doctor in Portland Oregon and worked long distance. You may want try that for professional help

I see you have done similar to what I did (Allimed) but here are 2 things I think you should consider adding ( I believe they finished off the problem for me)

1. Take a break from the garlic and take NEEM and coated peppermint.

2. Take zinc L-carsonine to heal you gut. I cannnot stress how much this supplement works. I really started to feel healing after about 2 weeks on this stuff. I believe that the garlic and herbals kill the bacteria but that the zinc is what finally healed the digestive surface and diminished the pain, soreness. It must be the l-carsonine, not regular zinc.

3. I also took a hypnosis course via an app called SoundslikeIBS which helped a lot with helping me relax a bit about having SIBO and I think reduced the pain considerably.

It takes a long time to heal, almost a year, but you will get over this. Good Luck!


----------



## dennglanzig (Jun 8, 2017)

I was diagnosed with SIBO back in February by taking the lactulose breath test. To this day I have never fully understood if the SIBO is what is causing the worst of my symptoms which is non-stop lower abdominal pain. It is always present and it is predominantly on the lower right and all below my belly button down to each sides of my groin. It feels like constant pressure and burning. Almost like constant fullness and bloating with indigestion. It wakes me up through out the night and makes me feel drained everyday.

Have you guys experienced anything similar or do your symptoms present as flare ups that come and go? My follow up breath test indicated that the levels of bacteria had been greatly reduced but my symptoms had not changed. I also have irregular stools. They are currently not too hard or loose but are very light brown, sometimes yellow, and have a strange almost gritty texture, not normal and smooth. I am really wondering if this zinc supplement could help relieve my pain and heal my gut. I have tried a number of other things like L-glutamine, aloe vera, and slippery elm but have yet to notice any improvement.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## adamjeff (Oct 22, 2010)

I was so glad to read the comment about taking the prokinetic. That is a very important and often overlooked part of the healing process. For more info on that as well as SIBO in general you can check out www.siboinfo.com. This is the site of Dr. Alison Siebecker and she is one of the foremost authorities on SIBO.


----------



## WinterStorm (Oct 24, 2017)

Hey. I am also in Berlin. And finding it very hard to find a doctor with SIBO experience. Would you be able to share the doctors name so I can go to them?

I am desperate for help. Thanks


----------

